
Ask HN: What tools are available to design web browser plugin without coding? - saqibanajam
Hi Folks,<p>I am looking for a design tool that allows you to design concepts for web browser plugins without having to code.<p>Any help would be appreciated.
======
mekicha
By design do you mean having to build a running plugin? Personally, I don't
know if there exists a tool for such task yet. If I got what you mean by
design, that is.

~~~
saqibanajam
Thanks for the reply. Not a running plugin, more like a concept for the
prototype, showing how it should work. Like for instance, Proto.io exists for
code-free app prototypes, similar thing for a plugin design.

